
No more Web development, what else is there to find? - imvetri
https://www.reddit.com/r/cscareerquestions/comments/hm96vq/how_to_search_for_jobs_that_match_my_interest/
======
imvetri
Author here. I need help to figure out my interests. I'm not interested in web
development anymore and definitely on ML/AI / crypto. I'm interested in
building stand alone tools but not sure whether I can find a career for it.

